# Prices: Seachem black fluorite sand



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Heya, 

Has anyone looked into the cheapest place to buy Seachem black fluorite sand? Big als has them for 29.99 and at 4 or 5 bags that pretty pricey. Anyone know if a store has them for cheaper or on sale? 

Bags are 7kg @ 29.99


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

When I did my 55g - I used Eco-Complete. The prices at my BA's were outrageous ($34.99) so I ordered from Dr's Foster and Smith at a sale price of $15.99 and paid their $18 flat rate international shipping.

Not sure that helps you much, since their Flourite is $20 right now - But if you have other items you need/want or do a group buy it would probably make sense.

I really don't like when I can't support a good local business - but when prices are doubled...


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

It doesn't seem cost effective to ship 5x7kg bags...

Scratch that, free economy shipping apparently... Wonder if BA's would price match it


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Do they ship ups or USPS? Did you get hit with duties? I wanted to order from them as well, but ups' fees and duties scare me. 

Also, pretty sure free shipping is for USA only.


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

When I ordered, it was a $18 flat rate shipping (So $18 whether I ordered 3 bags or 30), then they charged ahead of time for customs (10%-15%) and refunded the extra after it cleared.

I honestly can't recall who the shipping company was from the states, but it wasn't a common one to me. It got drop shipped at the border onto a UPS or Purolator truck though, that much I remember. I didn't get a tracking# out of it, but it arrived in a few days, so no complaints from me.

All in all, it cost me less than half what I would have paid locally.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Oic, so the 18% extras to cover duties?


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, the "Ontario tax" that they add at checkout is for customs/duties.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, okay so I called big als 1800 number and the guy said the Canadian site (.ca) prices matches other Canadian stores and Canadian online sites. US big als will price match other us sites but must be shipped to an American zip code. 

He said I may be able to get the manager of a store to match the price but they have no obligation as it is technically against their policy


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I just did a quick comparison with some sand that I need to order.
A 40 lb bag and a 20 lb bag of Caribsea sand is $4 cheaper at Dr.Smiths than at Big Als even with the $18 shipping fee.
And that's delivered to my door whereas I would have to drive (maybe twice) to Big Als and pay for gas.
Dr. Smith & Fosters = Win


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Car2n said:


> I just did a quick comparison with some sand that I need to order.
> A 40 lb bag and a 20 lb bag of Caribsea sand is $4 cheaper at Dr.Smiths than at Big Als even with the $18 shipping fee.
> And that's delivered to my door whereas I would have to drive (maybe twice) to Big Als and pay for gas.
> Dr. Smith & Fosters = Win


You might be eligible for free economy shipping which would add to your savings

Also, big als store will not price match us online store prices, despite them losing business.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Free shipping is US only.
Lots of US online retailers offer some sort of free shipping but it's always for US customers only.
There are some Canadian online retailers that offer free shipping within Canada once you hit a certain dollar level in you order.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Car2n said:


> I just did a quick comparison with some sand that I need to order.
> A 40 lb bag and a 20 lb bag of Caribsea sand is $4 cheaper at Dr.Smiths than at Big Als even with the $18 shipping fee.
> And that's delivered to my door whereas I would have to drive (maybe twice) to Big Als and pay for gas.
> Dr. Smith & Fosters = Win


I forgot to take the exchange rate into account. There's about 7-8% difference. So, with my test order Big Als would be 3-4 dollars cheaper but I would still have to go to their store instead of having it delivered.
Plus I live on the 5th floor so it's better that the UPS guy carries 60 lbs of sand up instead of me. ;o)


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm planning on buying the black sand as well. I did look up angel fins and they have a better price of roughy 20 bucks. The only problem is that shipping would cost me 28 to 38 dollars. That was simply the estimate for three bags. I wonder if there is any other places to check?


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Angelfins has free shipping on orders over $500 and that's including gravel. However, they only had one bag in stock. They also have pick-up and they are in Guelph. Petsandponds are selling for $20.99 as well (for a 7Kg bag) but charge additional freight of $19.99 for 3x7Kg.


----------

